# Does anyone dream about their tortoises?



## mercurysmom (Sep 13, 2012)

I just woke up from a nightmare involving squished tortoises and a LOT of pyramiding. One of the tortoises I saw had pyramids in the shape of a square. 

Does anyone else worry about their tortoises through nightmares or dreams?
Or is my subconscious just pathetically obsessed?


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 13, 2012)

Odd you should mention it. It has been cold at night here so the torts have been inside then, and a couple nights ago they were the focus of what I remember of my dreams. Something about lots of rain, but it was before we had a good rain last night.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 13, 2012)

Guilty. My dreams usually involve worrying about them. However, soon after we moved to Florida, my husband had a dream that our box turtle, Baggy Pants, was a slumlord for all the lizards who lived in our back yard, and he drove around on a little golf cart yelling, "your rent is due!"


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a nightmare. When I got my first turtle I imagined that he had died and when I woke I had dry tears on my face.


----------



## mercurysmom (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't even dream about my cat or dog or car this way... And I love them all too! But maybe it's because of just how much the tortoises rely on us. I don't even like going away overnight anymore because I don't want to have to entrust someone else with all of their needs. How will I ever deal with having kids in the future? Lol.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 13, 2012)

Absolutely!
I have dreams of better and better enclosures that my husband happily helps me with.
They are my living hobby and i love them!


----------



## mercurysmom (Sep 13, 2012)

Me too Kathy! High-five for living hobbies! I haven't dreamt of a cooler enclosure yet. I hope the vision comes soon, and I hope it's cheap!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 13, 2012)

I do have some pretty weird dreams about Carl. Sometimes I dream that I lose him outside... last night I actually had a dream that Carl like doubled in size and I was freaking out because I thought my mom replaced him because died or something  That was one of those dreams where it REALLY felt real at the time and in the morning I had to double check to make sure he was still itty bitty


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2012)

I have had light dreams about them escaping and getting stolen or lost in the woods!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 13, 2012)

Most of those sound like nightmares. 
Before my trip i was so worried about their travel cages, the dogs hammock, and the dogs safety harnesses and i had a dream the dogs and tortoises all had safety harnesses on and were belted in as we were leaving. Henrys was green and bettys was hot pink.


----------



## AndreaRosie (Sep 13, 2012)

I dream that bad stuff happens to them. I feel like a nerd afterwards. I guess to me my turtles are my babies and I worry for them.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 14, 2012)

When I was a boy, I took my box turtle over to my friend's house to "play" with his pet rat (silly kids). The rat bit the box turtle on the eyelid, and although no real damage was done, my turtle's eye did fill with blood until we washed it out. I later lost that same box turtle in the backyard one summer, and never found her again.

I have also seen troubling photos of tortoises with rodent-attack injuries after hibernation, or with missing limbs for one reason or another. Thankfully, none of my tortoises or box turtles have had serious injuries like that.

However, I sometimes have dreams that my tortoise or box turtle is being attacked somehow. I've had dreams where I find my chelonian in the yard, and pick it up, only to find that it has been wounded or mutilated. It's very scary and sad, and then I wake up and realize it was only a dream.

I think these dreams come when I am worried about something. Could be a worry about my Russian tortoises, or even about something else entirely. But I think my subconscious mind uses the image of a "wounded turtle" as a symbol for worry in my dreams.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a very strange dream that I had put my tortoises in the microwave to warm them up! Surprisingly, they came out fine o_o


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 14, 2012)

Just seen this and I'm chuckling as my son said he had dreamt about a tortoise last night that walked super fast but it only had a small shell but an over large body lol.... I've not dreamt about Alan yet though


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

I rarely have dreams about the tortoises themselves. Most of the dreams that revolve around them are more of the type where I am having a party here for you guys or visiting some TFO person and seeing their setup. The second most often dream is working on enclosures, for some reason always the outside ones. Oh if you guys could just see the elaborate ones I build in those dreams, especially the ponds and streams along with the awesome plants bursting forth with color and huge leaves.


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I rarely have dreams about the tortoises themselves. Most of the dreams that revolve around them are more of the type where I am having a party here for you guys or visiting some TFO person and seeing their setup. The second most often dream is working on enclosures, for some reason always the outside ones. Oh if you guys could just see the elaborate ones I build in those dreams, especially the ponds and streams along with the awesome plants bursting forth with color and huge leaves.



You should draw them and take a photo for us to see! You never know you might give us all some inspiration!


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 15, 2012)

lol I have had a dream about my Sulcata Michi!


----------



## Edna (Sep 15, 2012)

I dreamed last night that I had purchased two baby turtles of different but undefined species. I was hold them in my hand and looking out the window when I saw another baby turtle on my back step. I went out to collect it, and found that it was a softshell, but its head was tortoise-like rather than that snorkly nose then they have. Anyway, the soft shell was a little scrapper and kept running off or climbing out of my hand when I tried to take a picture of it, still holding the first two turtles in my other hand. I decided not to keep the softshell and put it on the ground for one last photo attempt and it scampered off into the grass and disappeared. It was like herding cats! I was relieved to wake up with only my Hermanns in the house


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely have dreams about the tortoises themselves. Most of the dreams that revolve around them are more of the type where I am having a party here for you guys or visiting some TFO person and seeing their setup. The second most often dream is working on enclosures, for some reason always the outside ones. Oh if you guys could just see the elaborate ones I build in those dreams, especially the ponds and streams along with the awesome plants bursting forth with color and huge leaves.
> ...



I only wish I could draw.  Drawing stick humans is bad enough, but stick tortoises and plants, let alone streams loose something in translation. *rubs chin* You know, some of my real plants do end up looking a bit like stick plants. 





Edna said:


> I dreamed last night that I had purchased two baby turtles of different but undefined species. I was hold them in my hand and looking out the window when I saw another baby turtle on my back step. I went out to collect it, and found that it was a softshell, but its head was tortoise-like rather than that snorkly nose then they have. Anyway, the soft shell was a little scrapper and kept running off or climbing out of my hand when I tried to take a picture of it, still holding the first two turtles in my other hand. I decided not to keep the softshell and put it on the ground for one last photo attempt and it scampered off into the grass and disappeared. It was like herding cats! I was relieved to wake up with only my Hermanns in the house



Edna your very talented in your dreams. You have one hand holding two turtles, while with your other hand your not only trying to hold on to an active baby turtle but take a picture of it.


----------



## Edna (Sep 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Edna your very talented in your dreams. You have one hand holding two turtles, while with your other hand your not only trying to hold on to an active baby turtle but take a picture of it.



Yeah, no wonder it didn't work, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2012)

I dreamed about what kind of picture I was going to take for the calendar contest. I ended up with a pretty good idea, however, I live alone and it requires someone ELSE to take the picture. This a.m. I left a message on my daughter's answering machine asking if she could stop by today.

Did I mention that I got a puppy? ...and no, the picture doesn't involve the pup.


----------



## Biff Malibu (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. Unfortunately most my dreams are nightmares though.

I've only had one so far though that was tortoise related.

I had a dream where The Professors tank was filled to the brim stuffed with torts, like hundreds of them. All I was thinking was "HOW AM I GOING TO TAKE CARE OF ALL THESE!??!? HOW DID THIS HAPPEN!??!? I picked one up that was mutated like something from the Island of Dr. Moreau and was just shocked at its mutation, then I woke up. 

My Girlfriend also had one where our turtle grew super huge and turned into a man-eating attack tortoise.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 15, 2012)

This is fascinating! I thought I was the only one who had curious dreams about turtles. Turns out quite a few of us do.


----------



## AldabraNerd (Sep 17, 2012)

After the first month or so on fieldwork, I started dreaming about the tortoises quite often. At first they just kind of appeared in & out of context, but soon dream sequences revolved around them. I quickly forget my dreams, though, so no specifics to retell. But hey, working on Aldabra IS a dream in itself - so I guess another answer would be 'constantly; awake & asleep'!!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 19, 2012)

These are great I have dreams about my tortoises and box turtles but I don't remember specifics. Maybe this thread will be open the next time I have a dream about one of my tortoises and I can type it up.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2012)

Very rarely, that I recall, anyway...in one dream, Jennifer (when she was my only tort) was calling to me, telling me that she was afraid that she might drown, because the water in her enclosure was getting really deep from the rain...it woke me up and I realized that it really was raining pretty hard, so I ran outside (with my wife telling me to come back to bed, that it was only a bad dream), and sure enough, the water WAS getting so deep that she was up on top of her basking rock and that was the only thing not under water! (cue Rod Serling and "The Twilight Zone Theme")...

Took her inside and the next day I rebuilt one wall of her enclosure to improve the drainage considerably.

The only other one I recall clearly was pretty gruesome for the tortoises in it, so let's not go there...


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha! Totally crazy and random one the other night. My poor husband. So, somehow in my dream my hatchlings were in an enclosure of some sort suspended from the ceiling by cables. The bottom of the cage dropped out somehow and they dropped to the ground.....I woke up in a panic, looked up at the ceiling above my bed and stated feeling around anxiously all over for the substrate and my babies! While I was looking I was a little confused because I was trying to figure out why/how they would be in my bed! My husband woke up and moved the blankets in the dark and asked what I was doing. I yelled at him to be careful cause "they" are in here. Poor guy is so used to my random dreams/awakenings he just rolled over and tried to go back to sleep. I sat there another minute in silence staring in silence at my ceiling fan and blankets (substrate) and came to the conclusion I would not be satisfied that they weren't in my bed unless I turned the light on and saw for myself....so I did. The "substrate" was just my smaller and darker blanket....what a dork! Then I got up to check on my little guys and verify they were where they were supposed to be. 



mercurysmom said:


> I don't even dream about my cat or dog or car this way... And I love them all too! But maybe it's because of just how much the tortoises rely on us. I don't even like going away overnight anymore because I don't want to have to entrust someone else with all of their needs. How will I ever deal with having kids in the future? Lol.



Haha! I don't stresses much about the kids! Even as babies they can communicate when the need something and get it. Torts are WAY more stress to me!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I have had light dreams about them escaping and getting stolen or lost in the woods!



I think this would be a great picture for a comic strip....someone trying to run away with a HUGE Aldabra!



lushcious said:


> I had a very strange dream that I had put my tortoises in the microwave to warm them up! Surprisingly, they came out fine o_o



LMAO!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 22, 2012)

LuckysGirl007, I loved your dream! I thought it was so funny!!! It must have been so realistic. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 22, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> LuckysGirl007, I loved your dream! I thought it was so funny!!! It must have been so realistic. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 25, 2012)

I did have a dream about tortoises last night. They were more like nightmares, but I will share. I have three sulcata tortoises at home and in my dream, my daughters' tortoise (it use to be mine, but my daughter begged it off of me, and that way I had an excuse to get one more, but that is another topic), tortc was coming up to me to get some food and her beak was gone. It was just a tongue and some raw skin. Really scary. I was glad to wake up and have it all turn out to be a dream. The next one was right after the one I just told you about. In this one, I was at a motel and I went to the breakfast room to get my complimentary breakfast and in the microwave was a little greek tortoise being cooked. I hurried up and turned off the microwave and reached in to get the tortoise and it was alive and one eye was all puffy, the beak was cooked off and it looked half dead. So I went to talk to the manager about their tortoise and it turns out that they had two. I implored them to give them to someone who could take care of them the right way. They ended up giving them to me. This is where my dream turned weird and I won't disturb you with the details, but they ended up in a new enclosure with me making a vets appointment. I woke up and thought I have to see if this thread is still up so I can type it down. I think I stayed up too late reading about all the tortoises that were sick in the health section


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 26, 2012)

I had another tort dream the other night. Once again, my poor husband woke up to me frantically feeling around the blankets yelling "where is it? Where did it go?" Being the good sport he is he rolled his eyes and then rolled his body over to go back to sleep. I realized then that I was apparently dreaming about feeding the torts and was looking for all their food dishes!


----------

